# How to clean celluloid?



## cyberdigger (Apr 12, 2009)

I pocketed this one while checking another small dump today.. nice and clean except the plastic cap, which is still in good shape.. wondering if anybody can recommend something to get it looking good.. my wife wants to put perfume in it..


----------



## LC (Apr 13, 2009)

Auto *polishing* coumpound may do the trisk . The grit in it is super fine , and will give you a good shine , or I would think it would . That is what I would try if I wanted to clean it .


----------

